# Isola dei Famosi: ascolti a picco, seconda puntata al 13% di share



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Non finisce il periodo da incubo per *Canale 5*, in questa stagione televisiva 2018/19. Dopo il flop costosissimo di Adrian, arriva un'altra debacle in ascolti, stavolta per il reality *L'Isola dei Famosi*. La seconda puntata del programma condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, ed andata in onda il 31 gennaio 2019, dopo il 18% del debutto, ha totalizzato ben *2.405.000 telespettatori ed il 13,29% di share*. E' record negativo di sempre per la trasmissione.

Un risultato disastroso, che ha portato il canale Mediaset ad essere addirittura la *terza rete in prima serata*, superata da Rai 1 con Che Dio Ci Aiuti 5 e Rai 2 che ha mandato in onda la partita valida per i quarti di finale di Coppa Italia Inter-Lazio (finita 5-4 per i biancocelesti).


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2019)

Io onestamente non capisco come si possa guardare questa roba. Ma facevi Sky che fa programmi e serie Tv avanti di 30 anni rispetto a tutto questo schifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Febbraio 2019)

2 milioni e mezzo di persone a guardare quella roba sono anche troppi.


----------



## gabuz (1 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finisce il periodo da incubo per *Canale 5*, in questa stagione televisiva 2018/19. Dopo il flop costosissimo di Adrian, arriva un'altra debacle in ascolti, stavolta per il reality *L'Isola dei Famosi*. La seconda puntata del programma condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, ed andata in onda il 31 gennaio 2019, dopo il 18% del debutto, ha totalizzato ben *2.405.000 telespettatori ed il 13,29% di share*. E' record negativo di sempre per la trasmissione.
> 
> Un risultato disastroso, che ha portato il canale Mediaset ad essere addirittura la *terza rete in prima serata*, superata da Rai 1 con Che Dio Ci Aiuti 5 e Rai 2 che ha mandato in onda la partita valida per i quarti di finale di Coppa Italia Inter-Lazio (finita 5-4 per i biancocelesti).



Certo che se il rilancio di Mediaset passa da Celentano e da un format vecchio di quanto? 10 anni?
Un fucina di idee in quell'azienda


----------



## Black (1 Febbraio 2019)

è anche tanto il 13% per questa roba immonda. Allucinante!


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Febbraio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Certo che se il rilancio di Mediaset passa da Celentano e da un format vecchio di quanto? 10 anni?
> Un fucina di idee in quell'azienda



Magari 10... sono 15 o 16 se non erro.
Fatto sta che 2 milioni e mezzo di persone che guardano sta monnezza sono irrecuperabili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2019)

tutto vero però non è differente guardare GF o isola e guardare programmi spazzatura tipo il processo di biscardi o quello di italia 7 che non so neanche come si chiama, ve lo dice uno che non guarda ne l'uno ne l'altro ma che in passato guardava tutto. dipende da quali sono gli interessi del soggetto.

il problema di questi programmi è che prima erano anche carini perchè erano novità ed anche i concorrenti erano più naturali, facevano ridere e c'erano giochi e prove.
adesso invece son tutti personaggi aspiranti famosi che recitano una parte. gente che è sballottata in tutti i programmi mediaset che occupano in pratica tutte le fasce orarie (d'urso, toffanin....) e costano poco. li fanno parlare di razzismo e femminismo e poi ci mettono in mezzo i soliti signorini, malgioglio, cipriani...


----------



## Route66 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Aspettiamoci una iniezione di patata come se non ci fosse un domani nelle prossime settimane


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Febbraio 2019)

Con l'eliminazione di Taylor Mega il programma può anche chiudere, dato che era l'unico personaggio veramente social lì dentro (1,5 milioni di followers solo su Instagram).


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Con l'eliminazione di Taylor Mega il programma può anche chiudere, dato che era l'unico personaggio veramente social lì dentro (1,5 milioni di followers solo su Instagram).



ma pensa sta gente che segue sta qua. c'è da esser messi male ma tanto.........


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Con l'eliminazione di Taylor Mega il programma può anche chiudere, dato che era l'unico personaggio veramente social lì dentro (1,5 milioni di followers solo su Instagram).


Io non sapevo nemmeno chi fosse  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Con l'eliminazione di Taylor Mega il programma può anche chiudere, dato che era l'unico personaggio veramente social lì dentro (1,5 milioni di followers solo su Instagram).





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma pensa sta gente che segue sta qua. c'è da esser messi male ma tanto.........



Questa è tutta gente che vale ZERO, li conosco tutti perchè mio malgrado ci entro in contatto. 
Tralasciando il fatto che il 90% dei follower sono comprati ma questo è un altro discorso. 

Ps: Questa è topa forte dal vivo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

*Prossima puntata dell'Isola andrà in onda domenica e, per non sfavorire il reality, su Italia 1 non andranno in onda Le Iene.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prossima puntata dell'Isola andrà in onda domenica e, per non sfavorire il reality, su Italia 1 non andranno in onda Le Iene.*



buahahahahaa le inventano tutte.....

pensare che il GF1 20 anni fa ha fatto quanto? tipo 20 milioni? avrebbe stracciato qualsiasi cosa. 
questa è la gestione mediaset che abbiamo visto anche al milan


----------



## Aron (1 Febbraio 2019)

Io mi domando come sia possibile che in nessuna delle tre principali reti Mediaset vada in onda un cooking show. Da 4 Ristoranti a Bake Off a Masterchef a Cucine da Incubo, sono i programmi che vanno per la maggiore e che costano tutto sommato pure poco per la resa che danno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è tutta gente che vale ZERO, li conosco tutti perchè mio malgrado ci entro in contatto.
> Tralasciando il fatto che il 90% dei follower sono comprati ma questo è un altro discorso.
> 
> Ps: Questa è topa forte dal vivo.



mi hai incuriosito.

perchè li conosci? spiegami dai.

a me sta qua non piace molto ti dirò...labbroni a 25 anni.... mah..


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi hai incuriosito.
> 
> perchè li conosci? spiegami dai.
> 
> a me sta qua non piace molto ti dirò...labbroni a 25 anni.... mah..



Lavora nell'ambito, scrive musica per se e per altri cantanti, fa serate e concerti. Lo ha detto più volte qui sul forum


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buahahahahaa le inventano tutte.....
> 
> pensare che il GF1 20 anni fa ha fatto quanto? tipo 20 milioni? avrebbe stracciato qualsiasi cosa.
> questa è la gestione mediaset che abbiamo visto anche al milan


Ho tante riserve sulle Iene, però se fai saltare un programma di "inchiesta" (tralasciando l'effettiva qualità del prodotto) per ste robe, dimostri che l'azienda non ha a cuore l'informazione ma solo le scemenze. Che poi fu lo stesso motivo per cui Mentana se ne andò da Mediaset, che all'epoca preferì la messa in onda del GF allo speciale sulla morte di Eluana Englaro.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io mi domando come sia possibile che in nessuna delle tre principali reti Mediaset vada in onda un cooking show. Da 4 Ristoranti a Bake Off a Masterchef a Cucine da Incubo, sono i programmi che vanno per la maggiore e che costano tutto sommato pure poco per la resa che danno.


Per carità... Che poi su Rai 2 è andato in onda Il Ristorante degli Chef a novembre ed è stato un flop clamoroso.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho tante riserve sulle Iene, però se fai saltare un programma di "inchiesta" (tralasciando l'effettiva qualità del prodotto) per ste robe, dimostri che l'azienda non ha a cuore l'informazione ma solo le scemenze.



Aneddoto: andai con la famiglia a mangiare ad un ristorante, c'era una delle Iene. La cameriera chiese:"ma le cose che fate vedere sono vere?". E lei girò la testa, dicendo no


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io mi domando come sia possibile che in nessuna delle tre principali reti Mediaset vada in onda un cooking show. Da 4 Ristoranti a Bake Off a Masterchef a Cucine da Incubo, sono i programmi che vanno per la maggiore e che costano tutto sommato pure poco per la resa che danno.



Perché quei programmi che hai citato hanno un target molto giovane e nelle reti generaliste certi programmi così non se li **** più nessuno tranne forse un anno in cui il trash si sposa bene con certi individui ridicoli, in teoria sulle reti generaliste i reality servirebbero proprio per quello ma gli ascolti li fanno con altra roba, quindi vecchiume o serie tv per nonne.
Ormai la tv è guardare i programmi che interessano online e il giorno dopo, io ad esempio seguo solo bake off tra tutti i programmi dplay ma mai mi metterei davanti alla tv a guardarlo, sia chiaro, poi penso che certi programmi non siano nemmeno fatti per lo stile ridicolo di mediaset ma sono sicuro che farebbero ascolti decenti senza creare il caso ogni volta.
E come ha detto [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] quando hanno provato a fare una cosa simile con il ristorante degli chef hanno floppato perché non puoi fare un programma simil masterchef e realizzarlo come se dovessi farlo andare giù alle vecchiette, è impossibile.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché quei programmi che hai citato hanno un target molto giovane e nelle reti generaliste certi programmi così non se li **** più nessuno tranne forse un anno in cui il trash si sposa bene con certi individui ridicoli, in teoria sulle reti generaliste i reality servirebbero proprio per quello ma gli ascolti li fanno con altra roba, quindi vecchiume o serie tv per nonne.
> Ormai la tv è guardare i programmi che interessano online e il giorno dopo, io ad esempio seguo solo bake off tra tutti i programmi dplay ma mai mi metterei davanti alla tv a guardarlo, sia chiaro, poi penso che certi programmi non siano nemmeno fatti per lo stile ridicolo di mediaset ma sono sicuro che farebbero ascolti decenti senza creare il caso ogni volta.
> E come ha detto [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] quando hanno provato a fare una cosa simile con il ristorante degli chef hanno floppato perché non puoi fare un programma simil masterchef e realizzarlo come se dovessi farlo andare giù alle vecchiette, è impossibile.


Io se dirigessi una tv commerciale, oltre alle serie tv di qualità, punterei sui factual (tipo Pechino Express o Temptation Island, dove è già tutto registrato ed hai la sicurezza che vi sia una narrazione che possa appassionare il pubblico, trash o non trash). Il reality in diretta con lo studio è un genere vecchio, che in questo periodo storico risulta troppo lento e forzato ed è molto più difficile trovare dinamiche con il rischio flop è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## cris (1 Febbraio 2019)

ma davvero? che novità, pensavo la tv spazzatura fosse interessante


----------



## gabuz (1 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto vero però non è differente guardare GF o isola e guardare programmi spazzatura tipo il processo di biscardi o quello di italia 7 che non so neanche come si chiama,



Condivido in pieno


----------



## Maximo (1 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non capisco come si possa guardare questa roba. Ma facevi Sky che fa programmi e serie Tv avanti di 30 anni rispetto a tutto questo schifo.



Quotone! TV spazzatura!


----------



## Maximo (1 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io se dirigessi una tv commerciale, oltre alle serie tv di qualità, punterei sui factual (tipo Pechino Express o Temptation Island, dove è già tutto registrato ed hai la sicurezza che vi sia una narrazione che possa appassionare il pubblico, trash o non trash). Il reality in diretta con lo studio è un genere vecchio, che in questo periodo storico risulta troppo lento e forzato ed è molto più difficile trovare dinamiche con il rischio flop è dietro l'angolo.



Mediaset ha lo stesso palinsesto da 40 anni...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Mediaset ha lo stesso palinsesto da 40 anni...



il brutto è che format vincenti, per esempio scherzi a parte, lo hanno rifatto ma molto cambiato. e ha fatto schifo.

cioè ma dico io rifallo simile no?? mah......


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Aneddoto: andai con la famiglia a mangiare ad un ristorante, c'era una delle Iene. La cameriera chiese:"ma le cose che fate vedere sono vere?". E lei girò la testa, dicendo no



be, con tutti quei servizi che fanno sul non molestare le ragazze in cambio di un lavoro (sui quali io non sono d'accordo), una volta questi delle iene hanno fatto fare un servizio ad una della mia città (che conosco di fama) in cui lei doveva fingersi una minorenne...
va be il punto è: come mai hanno proprio preso questa ragazza, famosissima per darla come il pane a calciatori o "potenti" in cambio di lavoretti in tv???

predicano bene e razzolano male, anche se il programma non mi dispiace, uno dei pochi che guardo ogni tanto


----------



## Miro (1 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho tante riserve sulle Iene, però se fai saltare un programma di "inchiesta" (tralasciando l'effettiva qualità del prodotto) per ste robe, *dimostri che l'azienda non ha a cuore l'informazione ma solo le scemenze*. Che poi fu lo stesso motivo per cui Mentana se ne andò da Mediaset, che all'epoca preferì la messa in onda del GF allo speciale sulla morte di Eluana Englaro.



Non è certo una cosa nuova  se non contiamo le prime edizioni di Mistero che avevano una parvenza di serietà, andando a memoria mi ricordo che l'ultimo programma di "cultura" trasmesso da Mediaset era Sai Perchè, e ti parlo di quando andavo alle medie (15 anni fa).


----------

